# What is your favourite musical era?



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

1 Early music (beginnings to 1650)
2 Baroque music (1650 to 1750)
3 Classical music (1750 to 1830)
4 Romantic music (1830 to 1900)
5 Post-romantic/modern music (1900 to this day)


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Oups, sorry. Can a mod erase this post...
I was not too sure about creating a poll. Seems I went wrong.


----------

